# panne grave eMac



## ms75 (24 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai un gros probléme avec ma machine.
Quand je veux la mettre en route il ne se passe rien, elle est bien branchée pourtant.
Elle fait juste "boinnng" comme un bruit de dégaus je crois et puis rien.
L'appel care place Boulnois me dit que c'est la carte mére ou la carte graphique.
Réparation>586 euros !!!!!!!!
Si vous avez des idées sur la question.....
Merci d'avance


----------



## Kerri (24 Août 2005)

euh
acheter un macmini et un écran 17" crt: ça te reviendra pas plus cher


----------



## floflo8 (24 Août 2005)

ms75 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> J'ai un gros probléme avec ma machine.
> Quand je veux la mettre en route il ne se passe rien, elle est bien branchée pourtant.
> Elle fait juste "boinnng" comme un bruit de dégaus je crois et puis rien.
> ...


 

elle semble morte ta bécane...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (24 Août 2005)

Juste boiiing et plus rien , ou boiiing et disque dur qui gratte mais rien à l'écran ?

Il faudrait voir aussi si lorsque le disque dur à fini de gratter si tu peut, par exemple, ouvrir le tiroir du lecteur, ou si lorsque tu appuies sur le bouton de mise en route, il se met en veille.

Et Pomme+Alt+O+F  ? (Si là t'as rien, c'est que c'est vraiment matériel...   )


----------



## ms75 (25 Août 2005)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses mais ma machine est repartie aprés un changement de la pile et un reset sur le petit bouton à côté de la pile et une vérification de la connectique de différents connecteurs dans le mac au niveau de l'alimentation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tous cela reste un peu mystérieux mais ma machine fonctionne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et c'est le principal.


----------



## ms75 (25 Août 2005)

Ma machine fonctionne à nouveau


----------



## JPTK (25 Août 2005)

Cool


----------



## chandler_jf (25 Août 2005)

ms75 a dit:
			
		

> Ma machine fonctionne à nouveau



ton banquier doit être  soulagé ......


----------



## DanielP004 (25 Août 2005)

"Si vous constatez des problèmes intermittents au démarrage... il est possible qu'il faille changer la pile de secours"
Guide de l'utilisateur eMac p.45

Ils devraient changer ce paragraphe pour nous avertir clairement que le eMac fait Boiing et meurt quand la batterie est finie. Et dans les solutions proposées ce n'est ni la carte mère ni la carte graphique qui est en cause mais l'attrait de ta carte de crédit....
Bouh pour l'incompétence, Applecare. 

Félicitations pour avoir découvert et merci pour avoir partagé.
Combien de temps ton eMac a-t-il fonctionné avec l'ancienne pile?

J'ai en eMac depuis janvier 05, 1,25Gz, 1G ram.


----------



## buguy (31 Août 2005)

Et moi qui m'amuse de temps en temps à allumer et à faire jouer mes gamins à SAMY sur mon 5200 qui est toujours à 20h38 depuis 23/08/56 à cause de sa pile qui a 10 ans!!! Y pourraient pas s'inspirer de leurs grands frères les ingénieurs d'Apple?


----------



## JPTK (1 Septembre 2005)

buguy a dit:
			
		

> Et moi qui m'amuse de temps en temps à allumer et à faire jouer mes gamins à SAMY sur mon 5200 qui est toujours à 20h38 depuis 23/08/56 à cause de sa pile qui a 10 ans!!! Y pourraient pas s'inspirer de leurs grands frères les ingénieurs d'Apple?




C'est que la pile est pas complètement morte


----------



## Seb de la Réunion (1 Septembre 2005)

Un MAC en panne!  

Quel déconneur ce Ms75!!!


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (3 Septembre 2005)

Seb de la Réunion a dit:
			
		

> Un MAC en panne!
> 
> Quel déconneur ce Ms75!!!




Je pense que ce genre de problème rentre dans la catégorie "Ordinateur en Panne"

Une partie des utilisateurs d'ordinateur (et de mac) son près à changer leur bestiole au moindre problème rencontré, comme si c'était un vulgaire dérouleur de papier aluminium en carton, qui une fois vide, pars toujours à la poubelle.

Pas convaincu ??

Ma mère se demande s'il faut changer le portable lorsque la batterie est déchargée !!


----------

